
Ask HN: How do you care your battery life on laptops? - iKenshu
Hello HN<p>I&#x27;ve been reading a lot about the battery life on laptops and I wondering how do you care?.<p>I&#x27;ve been reading that leave it connected all day doesn&#x27;t generate any problem and also read that it should be download to 40% and charged up to 80% to extend the life of the battery.<p>How true is all this?<p>PS: I have an Asus X555LAB
======
timonoko
If the battery is full, it is full and it stays full and the charger does not
try to charge it anymore. Especially in laptops, where the charging circuitry
is more advanced.

It may top up once a month. What I know, it is better to keep Lithium
batteries full than keep them empty. If the voltage drops much below 2 volts,
it is dead and stays dead.

40/80%-rule comes from satellites, where they continually charge and discharge
batteries every day. With this regime Li-on lasts forever indeed.

